# Omg panicking



## BittyGuppie (Feb 26, 2013)

ok well last friday i left my boarding school where i have 4 male gupies, cant say how many female (most are too small to breed yet) and two swordtails in a 20 or so leater (sorry my brain is on hols so yeah mis spelling) tank. its not over crowded tthough. anyway when i left there was one fish that couldnt swim properly cause her swim bladder thingy obviousally died or something. and when i came back she had died and was all like white and icky. then i noticed that one of my other girls has like this white stuff that is similar to what the dead female had allover her when i came back, except this female has it blocking one gill and on the top of her head. (ps its not as long as the one that was on the dead fish). the last weekend i left and came back (only had them for two weeks boarding 3 now) a male i borrowed from a pond at school had died too. and last week they were flicking themselfes across the pebbles, wich ive read to be a white spot sign. what do you think my female has? and i probably wont be able to get anything till wednesday as i am back at the boarding house (its sunday) please help?!?!

:rip: to all my little fishies who have died :/


----------



## BittyGuppie (Feb 26, 2013)

just found one more deas female


----------



## BittyGuppie (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh and the guppies keep eating the white stuff on the top of the sick guppies head. they are biting it and like picking it off. idk if they are eating it or not but i have a feeling its probs not good for them


----------



## BittyGuppie (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone got any ideas? ill try to get a good picture.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

we could probably help better if we could understand what you wrote...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

White fuzz on dead fish is fungus, normal & natural and not helpful for why the fish died. White fuzz on live fish can be fungus, bacteria, or injury. Columnaris is nasty, look at pics.
flicking or "flashing" is a sign of itchy fish. Can be water quality, ich or other disease.
Why didn't you take out the dead fish? It will keep hurting the water quality which makes all disease worse.

When you see a dead fish, net it out and do a large water change, then watch for symptoms in other fish.


----------



## BittyGuppie (Feb 26, 2013)

ok thanks  and it died over the weekend while i wasnt there. oh and here are the pics, would have posted them earlier but i had to go to bed.
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=833&pictureid=6329
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=833&pictureid=6313
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=833&pictureid=6289

i will do a water change as soon as i can.


----------

